# Anyone who wants to recover together with me?



## Norahtheexplorah (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi! I'm a 18 year old girl. I've experienced dpd for about 2 years now. I was wondering if anyone's interested in like daily chats where we don't talk about dpd but just motivate each other to go out and to experience life and just to support one another in our journey towards full recovery!

If you are interested in chatting with me then hit me up!


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I'm always interested in helping whoever needs help. I can't promise that I'd be able to chat daily due to a moderately busy schedule as of late, but I will definitely help to the best of my abilities! Feel free to ask me any questions you may have, or if there is anything else I can assist you with. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Celia (Jun 25, 2015)

Hey Norah,

I'd be happy to chat and focus on positive uplifting things.


----------



## amberlymariecruz (Mar 12, 2015)

I would love to!


----------



## gemesders123 (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd be happy to chat daily..... I need some support myself


----------



## MarLen (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi I wanna join and support you as well


----------



## iseethedarkness (Nov 24, 2015)

i will help my skype is i justwannaskate97 or snapchats yelawolf4life


----------

